

The Nucleus of Atom - swah
http://blog.atom.io/2014/02/26/the-nucleus-of-atom.html

======
mempko
GUI frameworks come and go? Some are still around. Look at Qt, development
started in 1991 and and is still around.

Maybe someone will implement a free software version of atom core which the
free software parts of atom can run. Considering that most of atom core seems
to be based on free or open source software, it should be possible to reverse
engineer it.

~~~
swah
Some people are saying that it will be all open source soon.

